

Do epic shit - matthewsinclair
http://matthew-sinclair.tumblr.com/post/15268473028/do-epic-shit

======
gerggerg
If you're going to post a link to your own blog that has no content, don't you
think you should at least start a discussion on this page about it? I mean,
the one post on your blog is about not reading blogs. What epic shit did you
have in mind?

~~~
matthewsinclair
That's a great point, and don't worry, the irony of the whole thing wasn't
lost on me. I kind of thought that the original post was amusing for exactly
the same reason, but it was a start. For what it's worth, I'm sitting here now
writing some code and specs for something that I hope to release later on in
the year. Regards, M@

------
matthewsinclair
So, taking the advice of @gerggerg above, I asked myself this: what was the
best bit of "epic shit" that someone created in 2011?

For me, Khan Academy (<http://www.khanacademy.org/>) was one of the most
amazing, world-changing things that I saw across the entire technology
industry in 2011. In particular, the stuff on Cosmology and Astronomy
(<http://www.khanacademy.org/#cosmology-and-astronomy>) is just fantastic.

What blew you away in 2011?

